# Show Us Your Snowmen



## DAT510 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi All,

In the spirit of Christmas, today I decided to machine a snowman.

If you are looking for a Holiday Project.  Machine a Snowman of your own and Post it here.

Happy Holidays Everyone.

Chris


----------



## Randall Marx (Dec 13, 2016)

Cool! (pun intended!)


----------



## RandyM (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice! Is it stainless?


----------



## DAT510 (Dec 13, 2016)

Aluminum.  It's what I had around.  Stainless would be nice.  I'll have to try that next.


----------



## fretsman (Dec 13, 2016)

very nice!!!!

Did this one about 9 years ago when I first started with my little Taig cnc.


----------

